# lost and don't care about life



## Rae (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate this dr/dp or whatever it is. I am really down and paranoid at the moment. I can't believe all the shit i have been thru and to find out it is once again mental. Four yrs of testing spinal taps,eegs u name it i have had it. I have been mental all my life and now I have more shit to deal with and life is getting harder.

Rae  :?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thought I'd reply because no one has. I'm sorry you've had to go through all that. Honestly, I really have no good advice as I have yet to find a way to get over it. But just try to keep doing things that you enjoy and don't stop living life because life won't stop for you.
Hope things get better and I wish you the best!


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

When you are 5 years old you cannot possibly fathum how you will be by the age of 25but by contining to grow and welcoming change you become something more as time goes by then what you can predict at the time it is happening.

In the same circumstances with DP. You can never tell how you will be in 10 years. BUT if you continue to live as though you will have DP forever then you will. BUT if you live as a child, accepting change and allowing growth then you will overcome this stage in your life.

There are some people who never grow up and still act like they are 5. You might always act like you have DP unless you make the conscious effort to accept change and forget how you feel, how things appear, or what you think is going on..

Remember. THIS is not you, how you are feeling right now. YOu are pure and healthy as you were when you were 5. YOu cant think straight now cause you have DP but if you let what you THInk you know go then you will come to a new understanding and begin to evolve into who you really are. DO NOT let yourself become stuck forever!


----------

